# Does anyone ever get a BFP with D-ISCI?



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I've been trawling through pages and pages on here and I can't find anyone with a BFP from D-ISCI...

Is there anyone out there

x x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Claire, there are loads of us!  Many people using donor sperm use ICSI rather than IVF.  In my case, I used donor eggs and sperm on my last cycle, ICSI was performed, and I am now 17 weeks pregnant.    

A-Mx


----------

